# Cronometro automatizado para atletismo



## bigibang (Abr 29, 2008)

Saludos a todos...

Iré al grano, tengo que hacer un cronometro que sea activado mediante un sensor (he pensado en un sensor de sonido a la hora del disparo el cual estará sujeto a la muñeca del pistolero) esto para el arranque, y deben de ser 8 cronos para cumplir con las pruebas mas comunes (mi idea es realizar un programa tal vez en visual basic, ya que es mas facil y barato que hacer 8 cronos con displays y todo el circuitaje ), siguiendo en lo que me quede, lo que se me ha complicado es como detener los cronos automáticamente al llegar cada corredor, será muy complicado en la prueba de los 100 metros ya que casi todos llegan a mismo tiempo. 

Para esto he pensado en celdas fotoeléctricas o tal vez mediante ondas electromagnéticas como las que emite un radar para detectar objetos o bien los detectores antirrobo que ponen en los supermercados, quisiera que me ayudaran dándome ideas y diciéndome si estoy bien enfocado o perdido , y de paso apoyándome con circuitos que me puedan servir, soy estudiante de 4 semestre de electrónica, por favor sean pacientes con la explicación para poder entenderla, gracias de antemano, espero recibir muchos consejos


----------



## pepechip (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola

Como consideras que entraran los corredores. ¿cada uno por su propia calle bien delimitada? o bien entraran por donde les venga bien?.

Puedes poner una sola barrera fotoelectrica, de modo que cada vez que se interrumpa balla deteniendo un contador, el problema de este sistema es que si entre un corredor y el siguiente no hay espacio, no te detendra el contador del segundo.

Una duda a nivel personal. ¿que parte del cuerpo es la que tiene que pasar la barrera?
en el caso de dos corredores que entren igualados, cual ganara el que meta antes la cabeza o el que meta la pierna?


----------



## bigibang (Abr 29, 2008)

justamente eso que indicas es mi problema.
se supone que los corredores en una pista de atletismo llegan en un rango delimitado por la pista no mayor de 10 metros. la parte del cuerpo que se toma en cuenta para detener el cronometro es el pecho. e oido comentarios sobre como eliminar el problema de cuando llegan 2 o mas corredores al mismo tiempo, uno es que se coloque un fotocelula dirigida de arriba acia  abajo en cada carril pero eso solo funcionaria en las pruebas donde se les asigna un carril a cada corredor.no lo creo viable.
entonces talvez con otro sistema electronico solo que desconosco mucho sobre esto.
las fotocelulas estarian bien para un solo corredor solamente.
no se si conoscas algun otro dispositivo.
por ejemplo que cada corredor lleve un chip en el pecho y exista un detector en la meta capaz de identificar cada chip por separado y seria perfecto si lo iciera mediante ondas de radio a difente frecuencia para cada chip.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 29, 2008)

tu crees que te dejaran ponerle un chip en el pecho? 

Puedes ponerle a cada corredor un led emisor de infrarrojos, trabajando a frecuencias diferentes.
El receptor deves de ponerlo de tal forma que al corredor solo lo detecte cuando pase la meta. 
Puedes colocar receptores en ambos lados de la meta, y como receptor puedes utilizar el 567.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm

Otra opcion seria que cada corredor utilice camisetas de un color diferente, y mediante el sensor apropiado detecte el color de la mima. Dicho elemento sensible al color se que lo hay, pero no se el margen de actuacion del mismo.


----------



## bigibang (Abr 30, 2008)

el chip o lo que sea se puede pegar detras del numero que lleva cada competidor mire algo parecido en un maraton de powerade que registraba si el corredor habia hecho todo el recorrido.
muy buena idea la del sensor de cercania solo habria que ver si la deteccion se hace a la redonda o es algo mas bien dirigido, porque como se puede observar la meta es una linea recta y tiene que haber precision a la hora de detener el crono.

ES UNA MUY BUENA IDEA 

intentare probarlo.

me encantaria recibir mas sugerencias posibles por si esta no cumple totalmente.


----------



## pepechip (May 1, 2008)

Tambien puedes poner dos emisores de infrarrojos en la meta, dispuestos de tal forma que se cree una pequeña barrera de un centimetro de anchura y unos 50 cm de altura. 
Para realizarlo puedes poner varios emisores dentro de un cajon formando un rectangulo, cuyas dimensiones interiores sean: 1cm anchura, 50cm altura y 200cm de fondo. 
Al tener un fondo de 200 cm la luz infrarroja practicamente so se abrira, manteniendo la anchura de 1cm. Teveras de poner un cajon en ambos lados de la meta.

Cada corredor devera de llevar en este caso un receptor de infrarojos, con 2 fototransistores dispuestos para que solo detecte  la señal que entre por los lados y no por el frente, de modo que cuando detecte la señal infraroja conecte un emisor de RF codificado (cada corredor llevara su propio codigo).

Es importante que halla 2 barreras en ambos lados de la meta, para el caso en que 2 corredores llegan practicamente a la misma vez. En el caso que sean 3 los corredores que llegan al mismo tiempo, el del centro no recibiria la señal.


----------



## pepechip (May 1, 2008)

lo de la barrera conl cajon va a resultar muy aparatoso. Puedes realizar lo mismo modulando la tension aplicada a un puntero laser ( de los que venden los chinos a 1€), y dicho laser lo montas sobre el eje de un motor el cual haces oscilar para conseguir que te cubra la altura de 50cm. 
Tambien puedes dejar el laser fijo, y lo que oscile  sea un espejo.


----------



## bigibang (May 3, 2008)

ya me oriente, solo que como aun no se mucho de sensores y esas cosas se me dificulta entenderte completamente, si entiendo tu propuesta es muy interesante. si me pudieras recomendar algun link donde aparesca información sobre lo que comentas del emisor de infrarrojos. es que he estado buscando y no encuentro algo parecido a lo que tu mencionas.


----------



## robotronics (May 3, 2008)

Lo otro sería utilizar sensores RFID, los cuales através de un portico, tipo televía, te identifica cada sensor independientemente. No los conozco demasiado pero creo es una buena opción...

Lo malo: El precio de implementar el portico (tipo Tag) es demasiado elevado....

Lo bueno: el sensor puede  no mide más de 2 mm de espesor y podría acoplarse facilmente en la ropa, trae pegamento y pesa menos de 15grs, parece un pedaso de papel.

Lo que no sé, es el margén de error y el tipo de lectura de estos dispositivos.


----------



## pepechip (May 3, 2008)

te aconsejo crear una barrera con un laser mediante un motor y un espejo colocado tal y como se ve en la figura


----------



## magdil (May 28, 2008)

hola a todos...

bueno les cuentooo
estoy con un proyecto para atletismo, cronometrar la carrera de 100 mts planos pero con mediciones a cada 10 mts para ver la reaccion del atleta durante el recorrido.Bueno mi consulta es la siguiente saben de algun chip o modulo que actue como cronometro osea que por medio de programa se pueda desplegar en pantalla desde los min, seg, dec, etc...

he buscado pero solo aparecen los de la familia dsxxx  que son relojes de tiempo real pero solo se pueden visualizar la hora, min y seg..  y eso no me sirve mucho...

gracia de ante mano y vale por la ayuda je..[/b]


----------



## pepechip (May 28, 2008)

Que pondrias un solo cronometro con 10 entradas o bien 10 cronometros independientes.
supongo que solo mediras los tiempos de un solo corredor en los entrenamientos.

En el caso de un cronometro con 10 entradas habria que hacerlo a medida.
con 10 cronometros independentes, puedes comprar alguno tipico de mano y acoplarlo al detector que utilizes para detectar al atleta.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2008)

Si hombre los del scalestrix....

Por que no utilizar un ortenador portatil o una pda o similar seguramente te sera mas facil.

Deberias indicarnos tus conocimientos, nivel de electronica, conocimientos de microcontroladores, conocimientos de electronica, instrumentacion (tester)..


----------



## magdil (May 29, 2008)

hola  

Creo que no me exprese muy bien sobre el  proyecto, bueno trtare de explicarlo con mas detalle:

El proyecto en si consiste en cronometrar la "carrera" de un atleta en los 100 mts. planos, en donde estaran los tacos y cuando salga de ellos este enviara una señal por rf (por su correspondiente cto.)la cual llegara al sensor de termino (el que esta al final del tramo) y empezara el cronometraje; desde la partida hasta la meta habran 10 sensores cada 10mts c/u estos al pasar por ellos enviaran una señal de rf igual a la de los tacos, el tiempo recorrido pero esta indicara que se guarde en memoria hasta ese entonces desde la partida y asi cada uno de los sensores, el cronometro no se parara hasta cuando el atleta pase por el ultimo sensor.

mi consulta es que: necesito un chip que me entrege  min:seg:cen (un cronometro), he buscado pero solo encuentro los de la familia dsxx que son reloj/calendario pensaba usarlo pero solo entregan hr:min:seg  (para poder visualizar).


Sobre mis conocimientos sobre pic y electronica en general podria decir que estoy en mi ultimo semestre para salir de Tecnico Universitario en Electronica y el proyecto es para una parte de la tesis que estoy desarrollando.


----------



## pepechip (May 29, 2008)

Una posible forma de hacerlo en plan muy economico y muy facil .
Realiza un generador de baja frecuencia, por ejemplo 1Khz, y lo conectas de modo que cada vez que el corredor haga 10 mtrs, se active dicho oscilador durante 0,5seg. 
La señal de 1Khz se la introduces al ordenador por la entrada de microfono, y la memorizas con algun programa (mp3DirectCup), luego simplemente este programa de sonido te va mostrando el tiempo mientras reproduces la señal.

Si quieres realizarlo por radio frecuencia, puedes utilizar 10 emisoras de FM en la misma frecuencia y un recector conectado al ordenador.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 29, 2008)

Pues si sabes programar en Pic por que necesitas un RTC, hay cientos de programas de como programar un reloj con pic y conectarlo a una lcd o similar.

Lo ideal es utilizar un pic16f877 o si quieres un usb un pic18f4550 programado en C (mas facil).

Para los emisores puedes utilizar pic12fXXX mas baratos y pequenos


En cuanto al tema RF puedes o utilizar modulos RF de 443Mhz que es caro o piratear la FM, barato y sencillo, por ejemplo esas del barato  que tienn dos botones una scanear  otro reset, hay información de como piratearlas para otras bandas.

Lo que no entiendo lo de los tacos que sensores utilizaras...


----------

